# Laminaria for postmenopausal bleeding???



## annej0 (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a 71 yr old patient that had a laminaria insertion the day before her scheduled D&C for postmenopausal bleeding. The code the doctor used for this was 59200.  Is there a better code for this since this is a code out of the maternity care and delivery portion of the CPT book.  How about 58999 - unlisted procedure, female system(non-obstetrical)?  I don't want to have to use this code because I have had issues in the past using unlisted codes getting paid.

I am getting an error because of her age.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## preserene (Jul 25, 2011)

I go with your doctor's code selection because1) the procedure is the same step by step and the intention or the reason is the same dilation with lamaneria tent. 2) As long as we do not have another specific code for non obstetrical, we can share this code which do not exclusively specify for obstetric alone. 
3) code selection  are often made from other system's codes too, as the procedure necessitates and for want of code from the same section.
Don't we use the surgical (digestive system) codes /urology codes for gynocological codes too, as the procedure warrants the description in other systems? 
As a matter of fact, many of the abortion and ectopic pregancy topics are included in the Gynecological text books and also in OB text books. 

But I think we have to go for supply code from HCPCS too.


----------

